# She's back



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

After a long sabbatical (2 years) my beloved Gaggia and grinder are back out. Unfortunately being stored for so long some crud had welded to the innards and blocked it. Fortunately there is a Gaggia service centre the other side of town, so I took it to them yesterday and it has been fixed this morning. Yay.

And as a Brucie bonus I ordered some beans from my favourite roaster (Coffee Compass) yesterday and they were delivered today. Happy days.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Many Happy Returns


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice setup


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice coffee station. I bet you're glad it's fixed. I have the same setup.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks. It has really hit home to me how much I have missed it.


----------



## Thor_7 (Apr 4, 2018)

A setup which is small in footprint, but big in taste! Great!


----------

